# I need help stocking a 75g



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

*I posted this thread in the CA cichlid forum as well, however would like some opinions on SA cichlids too, so I'm posting it here as well.. just to clear that up.*

Hello! Long time reader but rather infrequent poster here. I was hoping I could get some opinions on what to stock my 75 gallon tank with.

I'm currently fazing out my african cichlids and I'm trying to decide on what to do with my now nearly empty 75 gallon aquarium. At the moment it's stocked with 2 various synosdontis cat fish and a BN Pleco. Filtration is an aquaclear 110 and an emperor 400. Looking to add a canister at some point as well, probably a fluval 405. I've got a 300 watt heater and the temp is around 80 degrees. When I kept africans the nitrates would usually remain somewhere between 20 - 30 and I did weekly 50% water changes.

I'm thinking of doing some sort of "community" type setting. And although I've done a bit of searching around on here I haven't found many SA cichlid community tank examples. Probably due to my ineptitude at using the search feature!

Would a pair of GT's be possible in a 75 or would only a single GT work long term? Can they be mixed with a dither fish of some sort or will they all just end up as snacks?

Blue Acara's are another fish I think are cool, but do not know much about temperment wise. Would it be possible to mix them with some other sorts of cichlids in a 75 or would they have to be kept either by themselves or in pairs?

What are combinations of fish would work in a standard 75 Gallon (48x18x30)? What would be your preferred dither fish for these type of setup? I've read of Tiger Barbs, Giant Danios, BA Tetra's and Black Skirt Tetras. Are there any other fish that may work as dithers? Would keeping a breeding pair of cichlids (Lets say GT's for instance, if thats possible in a 75) eliminate the possibility of keeping dithers with them?

Sorry for the flood of questions. I'm really just looking for some ideas as to what I should do with my 75 and I need some examples of setups that'll work. I'm completely at a loss for what I would like to do so any and all ideas are welcomed! :fish:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, you didn't suggest this avenue, but what about a planted angel tank? That could be quite nice with a 75 and you could do a big school of rummynose as dithers, along with some cories and another BN of some exotic sort . . .


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Thats something my wife had suggested just recently as well. I hadn't considered it before, but it's diffinetly a possibility! I'm no expert in keeping plants but I certainly have more than enough lighting to give it a shot! Thank you for your suggestion, and please, keep the ideas coming! I'd like to have as many possible setup idea's as I can before I make a final decision.


----------



## knfanning (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have alot of personal experience with myself but you could probably get a pair or two of rams and there are a few other compatible cichlids you could mix with them (angels, discus, pearl gourami, keyhole, Apisto Sp) I don't have any experience with them myself but when i get my tank going i will probably be picking from this list.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey Zerosystem - I've replied to your thread in the CA forum and will do so in this one as well!

I honestly believe an SA set-up will give you more options. I think a pair of GT's would be okay in a 75g but once they start breeding they may lay a beating on the dithers. Based on the body shape of a GT I wouldn't think they are effective piscevores - but hey cichlids are opportunistic and will take any easy meal so smaller tetras would most likely be seen as a snack (which is definately the case with Angels and Keyholes - so don't think it's just the badass cichlids that are hard on dithers!).

Before going with Nics in my 75 I was strongly considering doing a single GT (male) along with a trio or group of G. Steindachneri (Red Humped Eartheater). I've Kept Steinies with a variety of cichlids in the past and think they are robust enough to handle the pressure from larger more aggressive cichlids and becuase they are maternal mouthbreeders they don't have the same territory requirments as substrate spawning cichlids. It was my thought that the Steinies would go about their business and kind of act as 'dithers' for the GT. The only reason I didn't go this route is because Nics are rare in my neck of the woods and prime GT's are available on demand at any of my local stores through or private breeders - If I decide to switch things up 3 years from now I know I can find the GT to build around, I wasn't sure I would see Nics again.

You could also go the dwarf cichlid route which would allow for multiple pairs of differnt species... The planted Angel tank for example would also allow you to have a trio of Apistos or maybe a couple pairs of Rams as well.

Severums - especially Rotkiels are good looking 'show piece' fish - you could build a community around them quite easily.

Keyholes & Festivums are mild mannered enough to be good 'community' cichlids as well - but in my experience they will prey on the noodle shaped tetras (Neons, Rummynose etc). I had best success with Serpae Tetras which are deeper bodied... Maybe things would have been different if I raised young keyholes with a school of neons - I made the mistake of adding the neons to a tank with adult specimens. The upside was I was treated to a display of hunting the very first time the lights went out!

Anyhow I'll cut this off now and be sure to answer any questions if I can.
Cheers,

D


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow, diffinetly seems like there are a lot more options if I go SA. I'm really liking the look of Rotkiel Severums, although I don't know how available they are around here. Bolivian Rams are also really cool looking. Would a pair or two of Bolivians be able to mix with a Rotkiel, assuming I can find one?

I don't know much about apistogramma's, but they are amazing looking fish. Aren't they difficult to take care of, kind of like German Blue Rams, which require very specific water parameters?

Although I've had some success with easy plants (Java Fern, Anubis, that sorta stuff) I'm still a bit intimidated by keeping a planted tank. Keeping fish alive and plants at the same time seems tricky! Are there any other easy to care for plants besides the couple I named off already? I do have an absurd amount of light over my tank (48' compact floresent and a twin bulb regular T8 floresent.. can't remember how many watts that equals out to off the top of my head).

I've tried keeping Keyholes in the past with little success, however maybe I could give them another try.. would this mix alright with bolivian rams? Seems like the both kind of like hanging out near the bottom of the tank..

How many dither fish, such as serpae tetra's would be recommended? 20+?

Thanks for everyone's help, I really really appreciate all the responces everyone has provided! :thumb:


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

**** - I just typed up a huge response and then I lost it... I'll summarize what I typed and lost... Basically for tetras I would get as many as I could afford. I can get Rummies & Cardinals for $2/each or less so if I was to do it again I would try those even though I failed before - I would reverse the order I introduced the fish: tetras first, cichlids last (and small id possible).

-Bolivians get along fine with Keyholes. Keyholes don't like other Keyholes when the are breeding so I would only do 1 pair (even in a 75g).

-Bolivians are the best community cichlid IMO and I would keep 2 or 3 pairs in a 75g - but you should ask some of the peeps in the BRC 'Bolivian Ram Club' thread their oppinion...

-You can do a lot with Java Fern & Anubias. Vals and Pennywort and some crypts are also easy to keep. A double coralife T5 48" light strip should be enough.

-A group of Corydoras are also good community fish


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll probably catch flack for saying this but I find Bolivians to be boring.. I recently got a small group of Laetacara Dorigera (they're a dwarf cichlid too) and they are so amazing. I'd strongly suggest them over Bolivians. I had a group of 6 Bolivians in my 90 and they're pretty but also very boring... IMO

The Laetacara also love a planted environment, and so do Rotkeils.. lol. Only Rotkeils love them TO EAT!!! haha

Anyways that's my 2 cents (for now)

(I have Rotties too and LOVE them.. so nice)


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I had an L. dorsigera for a short while and thought it was a pretty cool fish! Hard to find though so I didn't bother mentioning it... Really with a 75g you can try your hand at a number of Dwarf Cichlid species...

Some of the more popular Apistos that are tank bred & raised are no more difficult to care for then a Bolivian Ram - some of the rarer species may be more sensitive but the common and very pretty 'Cockatto' Apisto are easy enough to keep.

I have a buddy who had half a dozen Dicrossus Filamentosis (Checkerboard Cichlid) and they were beautiful - but very sensitive and he lost them when a helpful family member did a large volume water change for him while he was on holidays...

Another cool looking fish he had was a Biotodoma - I don't recall which one it was but the young were drab and boring, but his mature pair had very cool markings... They kind of reminded me of a Bolivian Ram in shape & size...


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

> darn - I just typed up a huge response and then I lost it...


Yeah I know what ya mean, that happens to me way too often. :roll:

Anyways, at the moment I'm thinking I may have an idea of what I'd like to go with. Bolivian rams, keyholes and either Angels or possibly a Severum.

On that note, I ended up making a rather impulsive purchase today and got a Black Ghost Knife. Never kept one before, but it was something that someone had mentioned in the CA Forums, and it did look pretty cool. From what little research I've done it seems likely that he'll fit in nicely with the other fish I have in mind, however I'd like to hear your opinions on this. Any info on the Knife itself would also be helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm sorry but I don't know anything about Knifefish. They look cool - I know that much!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Black Ghost KnifeFish grow to like 2 feet or something.. MUCH too big to be keeping in a 75G... at least that's my opinion.. and you know what they say about opinions


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Might help to search up the CichlidForum for dithers. Lots to chose from. Though with medium-large cichlids, you want large dithers.... or they'll start disappearing on you. :lol:

I tried tiger barbs (because we had them!), but I did find them to be nippy with the severums. I then tried red-eyed tetras.... which became cichlid snacks, then I went with Colombian Tetras, which have been great!

I've heard giant danio's do pretty well, and there are also piles of rainbow fish to choose from.... though rainbows can be pricey! I like to get 10+ dithers in a 75g tank.

For cichlids, you have lots of options for a 75g tank.

-Ryan


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, thanks for all the feed back so far everyone, I really appreaciate it. I'm getting pretty close to making my final choices and would just like a little advice from you all to make sure I've got this all figured out or not.

First of all, I can't decide between Angels or Severums, so some pro's and con's about either would be great, or even just your personal prefference. At the moment, I'm thinking more about severums, but I'm not sure what varities are available in my area. Either way, I'm probably only going to do one severum, not a pair, unless a pair would be recommended. If I go for angels I'll probably shoot for a pair.

Also, I'm still a bit lost on dithers. I was leaning towards Serpae Tetra's, but now I'm not sure if they're going to become snacks are not! Congo Tetra's are another possibility, although I personally prefer the Serpae's. Just don't want them to become snacks!

So finally stock would be something like this:

Severum or Angels - either single or pair
Serpae Tetra's or Congo Tetra's.. or maybe something else yet to be mentioned.. Hopefully Serpae's!
Bolivian Rams - 2 maybe 3 pairs? Not sure on total number.
Black Ghost Knife
Bristle Nose Pleco 
Synodontis eupterus
Synodontis ocellifer

Do you guys think the syno's will fit in alright? I know they're usually mixed with African Cichlids.. Thanks again everyone! :fish:


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a couple serpae that are several years old and pretty big - maybe 2" and very "tall" or "wide bodied". They would be pretty difficult for the severum to eat. Here is an interesting observation on fish eating fish. I put a school of pretty good sized rummy nosed tetras in with an acaricthys heckeli and it ate one as soon as they hit the water (I rescued the rest and they live in another tank now and are beautiful). I then tried lemon tetras that were actually smaller than the rummy nose but they are taller shaped. The heckeli do not touch them. I guess they appear bigger or more difficult to swallow. Who knows how tiny fish brains work. Do they have brains?
As far as the synodontis go - I have kept eupteris and ocellifer in similar set ups as you are describing and it was fine. The eupteris get mighty big, but that takes many years. Good luck!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *ZeroSystem*,

I'm probably a little late adding this response, but I would like to add a little imput.

When looking to add a pair of SA cichlids to any tank, it must be noted that a female and male of one species don't make a pair. Many experienced SA cichlid keepers will always tell you, you are better off buying 6 to 8 juveniles of the one species, growing them out and waiting for a bonded pair to develop. Once you have a definate pair, you can look to sell the cichlids you don't want to keep, or you can trade them back to the LFS for store credit.

Here is a link to a recent thread, where one of the members has made video documentary of raising and breeding Angels. Documentary - Breeding the Freshwater Angelfish. The video does discuss growing out and developing a bonded pair of Angels.

In a 75g tank it would be much easier doing this with Angels than Severums I would imagine. You could buy just two Angels or Severums, but you only have a 33% chance of picking a male and female to start with, let alone an actual pair.

As for your stock list. 
Angels and Bolivian rams make a very good combination. With severums, I'd much rather go with laetacara dorsigera.
Angels would let you have much more variety with tetras. You could go with some of the larger growing torpedo shaped tetras, not just the higher bodied shaped tetras you have mentioned. Have you considered Bleeding heart tetras if you go with the Severums? There have been some very large, good looking ones in our LFS down here recently. Lemon tetras are a big favourite of mine, and they will always be my first choice tetra.
I'm sure it's been mentioned, but you would eventually have to rehome the Black ghost knife as they grow to around 20 inches TL.
Synodontis are mixed with African cichlids becuase they are an African catfish. Many people like to keep fish from the same ecosystems together becuase they come from the same water conditions. I do like the look of juvenile Syndontis, but the larger adults I see in LFS tanks look like they would be rather bulky in a SA community tank.
Have you seen Peckoltia catfish in any of your LFS? They are a SA catfish that would mix well in the type of setups your thinking of. L134, Leopard Frog Pleco and Peckoltia vittata or the Candy Striped Pleco are usually fairly common and affordable.

Just becuase I like showing off my pics, here's some photo's of mine of species that I've mentioned. Hope they sway you to consider them.

L134, Leopard Frog Pleco









Lemon Tetras









Laetacara Dorsigera


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Try a handful of small pleco's.... BN or otherwise. Avoid the big ones! My wife's sailfin pleco was teeny when she got it 4-5 years ago.... now he's 14" long.

I think I have four BN's in one of our 75g's, and maybe 6 in the 125g. They're great for cleaning.... but once you put them in your tank expect not to see them again. :lol:

I like DFF's suggestion for dwarf acara's (_Laetacara sp_).

I'm definitely a severum fan. Tons of personality. A little wacky at times.... and beautiful. I'm less of an angel fan.

The Syno's could be interesting. See if your LFS has them in municipal water OK. If so, they'll probably be fine in your tank (assuming the same water supply).

Of course, it's all up to you. Get what fascinates you most... that's what'll keep you hooked! 

-Ryan


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Awesome pics DeadFishFloating!

I'm not sure if I've ever seen that species of cichlid before (Laetacara dorsigera). It looks like a dwarf flag cichlid (don't remember the scientific name of 'em), which I've owned in the past. I'm curious as to why they would make a better tank mate with severums instead of the bolivian rams? Are the bolivian rams just not as compatable with severums as these guys are? I think they're cool looking and I wouldn't mind having them instead of bolvian rams, especially if they're a better combo, and, if I can find them.

I'll have to look around for more of the smaller sized pleco's. They are pretty cool lookin' so I think thats something I may look into as well as having the syno's at least for awhile. I already have the syno's in the tank, as they are all that remains from my African Cichlid setup. Probably will look into re-homing them once they start reaching they're full size.

I really did like the look of the Bleeding Heart Tetra's, and it was a fish that was readily available, so thats what I ended up getting as far as the dither fish go. Right now I have around 14 of 'em, but I do plan to increase that number a bit soon. After they've gotten themselves settled in, I'll probably start looking into the cichlids.

Here comes some questions for ya.

- How many pairs of the smaller cichlids would be recommended? Either Bolivian Rams, or Laetacara dorsigera? Not gonna try both in the same tank, so another choice must be made as far as which I'll end up going for. Really, at this point, compatability is most important to me, as I think both fish are really cool looking.

- Would it be better to have a single Severum or a pair? I would imagine there would be more aggression from the severums if they were breeding, so I'm somewhat assuming that a single fish would work better.. unless they'll need that extra aggression in order to stand up to the smaller pairs of cichlids.

- Last but not least, in which order would you recommend adding the cichlids? Smaller pairs first (Bolivian Rams or Laetacara dorsigera) or the larger severum(s)? I understand that, specifically in the case of getting pairs, purchasing multiple juvies and then letting them pair up on their own, removing the others after they've paired, is the way to go. I'm just not sure if I should allow one fish or the other to establish a pair first, or should I just put 'em all in there at once and get ready to pull out whoever doesn't pair up?

- Lighting. I have a 48" compact florecent light fixure with 2 24" CP bulbs. 10,000k each I believe. If I remember correctly they equal roughly to 110 watts (an inaccurate measurement I know). I also have a 48" dual bulb T8 fixure with a actinic buld and a 8,000k bulb. I don't remember the total amount of watts the fixure produces, and like I said, I know thats not the best way to measure the amount of usable light for plants anyways. My question is simple: is this enough lighting? Is it too much? Other than appearance sake (although that is something that should be considered as well..) is there any reason to change the K rating of the bulbs? I was thinking of ditching the Actinic and going for something a bit warmer, but I want to get whatever is best for the plants I plan on getting (probably simple stuff like java fern and anubis, but I may play around a bit and see if there's anything else I can mix in there).

So thats basically the last of my current rant. I actually tried to reply to this thread a few days ago, but for various reasons (mainly become someone ends up stealing the computer from me..!) my post was never submitted (argh!). Thanks again for all the help everyone, I really appreaciate your thoughts.

Stock list so far: 
14 Bleeding Heart Tetra's
Black Ghost Knife
Bristlenose Pleco
2 Syno catfish.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *ZeroSystem*,

Laetacara dorsigera are indeed related to dwarf flag cichlids, Laetacara curviceps. Just so happens I keep both, just check my signature.  Dorsigera are known as Red breasted acara's. Most Dorsigera reach a maximum length of 3 inches, with males being only a little larger than females.

Quite a few members here have kept, or are keeping, Dorsigera with Severums. Dorsigera are a little more fiesty than Bolivian rams, and will hold there own with some of the medium sized SA cichlids. That being said, if you have an aggressive Severum, it'll still dominate, and possibly kill any smaller cichlid. However most Severums are mellow by nature.

To answer your questions. Which ever dwarf cichlid you go for, I think two pairs would be good. As for how many Severums, I think one would be best in a community setup, as a pair would dominate a 75 gallon tank, possibly to the exclusion of any other cichlid.

I would look at adding all the cichlids together. It would be better to find a juvenile Severum close to the same size as wich ever dwarf cichlid you choose. By adding all the cichlids at the same time, they get to work out a hierachy together, instead of a new comer upsetting an already established hierachy and upsetting established territories.

Here's a link to a member here who keeps a community tank with Severums, Bolivian Rams, Dorsigera and Festivums. 75 Update-Major prune and 'scape. Rottie is getting too big!. It's a pitty Blair doesn't post here to often becuase he and *RyanR* possibly have the most experience keeping Severums with Dorsigera and Bolivian rams.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Just outta curiousity, would it be possible to keep Laetacara curviceps instead of Laetacara dorsigera? I know the curviceps are more likely to be readily available.. They're both pretty cool lookin' though!


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, going to be shopping around for some Laetacara species. I'll be looking for dorsigera, but I already know of a place that has curviceps. Gotta choose which of these I'm going to keep!

- Is there any reason why one may work better than the other, considering my current setup (And the fact that I'll be adding a severum to this tank as well)?

Not sure if I'm going to be making any purchases today, as I've still got to find the severum I like too. I'm thinking of getting a turqoise, though I'd really like a rottkiel! Not sure which I'll be able to find though. Wish me luck! :thumb:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey again *ZeroSystem*,

My experience with both species is that dorsigera is more out going and aggressive. That may be becuase my dorsigera pair are supposed to be wild cuaght, where as all the curviceps I have kept over the last 3 years have been locally bred.

However I think both species could be kept with a Severum.

Many members here have commented on the fact that they have bought "curviceps" only for them to turn out to be dorsigera.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Not sure if I'm going to be making any purchases today, as I've still got to find the severum I like too. I'm thinking of getting a turqoise, though I'd really like a rottkiel! Not sure which I'll be able to find though. Wish me luck!


 Just to throw my two cents in , the turquoise might be a good option since they don't tend to grow quite as large as many of the other Severum species. I've had my pair for over a year and they're still only around 6.5 - 7". Contrast that to my gold who has already equaled them in size (was about an inch or so smaller a month ago.).He's well on his way to being a big boy. Since size is a bit of an issue , and since you want tankmates, the turqs might be worth hunting down. Not as flashy as a Rottie, but still an attractive sev.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

So the rotties get bigger than the turqoise? I had no idea. I thought all the severums got the same size (around 12 inches or so). Would a rottie or a gold severum eventually become too large for my tank? I'm not shooting down the idea of a turqoise or nothing, it's just that I did want one good sized fish (well, I guess 6-7 inches is still a good sized fish) in order to be the star of the show so to speak.

I was unsuccessful in finding any Laetacara species today, but I did ask a couple of LFS to order some for me. I told 'em I was sure which species I wanted, so they said they could order both. From your discription DFF I think I'll go for the dorsigera as I would certainly want the smaller cichlids to be more on the out-going and aggressive side rather than the shy and getting picked on side of the spectrum, if ya know what I mean.

Thanks again for all the help everyone. I _really_ appreciate it.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Turqs generally top out around 8" or so , most common sev species/varieties will get bigger . However a sev will normally appear bigger than actual size because of the body shape. I think that whether a sev will outgrow the tank comes down to a personal oppinion , and the personality of the sev. I think a single sev in a 75g as a wet pet is fine, others here don't but really you'll be best able to judge that. Remember too that sevs run the spectrum of personallity types from aggressive to passive. I've found that when stocking with smaller tankmates you need to keep a close watch untill you can reasonably determine their individual temperment. And if possible get them as close in size to the Laetacara as possible. It helps. As for dithers , well mine didn't get the "if it's too big to fit in their mouths they won't eat it" memo, so just be carefull. I've lost schools of dithers overnight to them that worked fine for months. Rainbows might be a good option here.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow I didn't realize Sevs could be so unpredictable! And here I am thinking I was playing it safe by getting the taller bodied Bleeding Heart Tetra's, just to find out that depending on how mean of a sev I pick up they could all just disappear regardless. I had considered getting rainbow or congo tetra's but their steeper price tag made me turn 'em down. Now I'm starting to reconsider! Hopefully I'll get lucky and end up with a peaceful severum..


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, just a couple more questions and I promise I'll stop bugging you guys about this! :lol:

- Would it be possible to do a dorsigera and a curviceps pair in this tank? or maybe either a pair of dorsigera/curviceps and a pair of bolvian rams? Or should I just stick with one species or the other? Just wondering.

- Now that I know there is a variance in size depending on the type of severum I get, is there any noticable difference in temperment? Are Golds usually more aggressive than Turqoise? Rotties meaner than Greens? Or does it really not matter? Thanks again everyone.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*ZeroSystem wrote*


> - Would it be possible to do a dorsigera and a curviceps pair in this tank? or maybe either a pair of dorsigera/curviceps and a pair of bolvian rams? Or should I just stick with one species or the other? Just wondering.


I would be very heistant about mixing dorsigera and curviceps in the one tank. Unless you buy a definate pair from a breeder or can buy a spawning pair from a LFS, you will not be buying bonded pairs, but rather male and female individuals with the hope of one or multiple pairs forming in your tank. It could be possible for a dorsigera/curviceps pair to form, something that purists would rather not see.

One of the other members here has a group of Bolivian rams and two male dorsigera with his Rotkeil severum. I have put a link to one of his posts further up this thread.

*DeadFishFloating wrote*


> Here's a link to a member here who keeps a community tank with Severums, Bolivian Rams, Dorsigera and Festivums. *75 Update-Major prune and 'scape. Rottie is getting too big!*. It's a pitty Blair doesn't post here to often becuase he and RyanR possibly have the most experience keeping Severums with Dorsigera and Bolivian rams.


I think it would be possible to have a group of 5 Bolivian rams, 2 male and 3 female, along with a pair of dorsigera. As I have said before, I think one of the important aspects of setting this tank up, is buying a juvenile severum about the same size or possibly smaller than the dwarf cichlids you buy.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Ok cool, thats something I was wondering was wether or not I could have multiple species of dwarf cichlids in there or if it would be best to just stick with one species. I probably will either choose dorsigera or curviceps and not keep both species in the same tank.

The question for me now is if I should have all dorsigera or all curviceps, or should I have some bolivian rams in there with them as well. We'll see I guess. I think it'll end up boiling down to whats available for me. At the moment, the only dwarf cichlid I've been able to locate are bolivian rams, which are cool, but I would like to hopefully find dorsigera or curviceps before I make my choice as to which I'd like to keep.

Also the only variety of severums I've been able to find are Gold sevs. They are diffinetly juvies though, so I realize that that is a good thing for the setup I'm trying to create. I'm just not sure if Golds is what I want to keep! I was hoping for a rottie or a turqoise, but if golds all thats available that'll probably be what I end up with.

I still have questions about the different varieties of severum cichlids and their temperments. Are they all, for the most part, unpredictable? Is there a certain type that, more often than not, tends to be more on the peaceful side than another? Is their temperment really just a roll of the dice no matter which color I end up with?

I've talked to a LFS and asked them to order some dorsigera's for me, so hopefully by next week I'll be able to start stocking some cichlids into this tank! I plan on purchasing the severums and dwarf cichlids on the same day and adding them to the tank at the same time so they can establish their pecking order right off the bat.

Today I did increase the size of the Bleeding Heart Tetra school, so their numbers are now in the mid twenty's. I really hope they all don't end up as snacks down the road! :roll:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> I still have questions about the different varieties of severum cichlids and their temperments. Are they all, for the most part, unpredictable? Is there a certain type that, more often than not, tends to be more on the peaceful side than another? Is their temperment really just a roll of the dice no matter which color I end up with?


 They tend to all be fairly peacefull , but (and there is always a but) like with any cichlid individual temperments vary. Mine are very placid and would trust all three of them with a dwarf acara so long as it wasn't too small. A spunky Ram could probably chase them off :lol: . The thing is though that I've seen a few that were real A-holes. I brought that up just as a caution since it's always a possibility to end up with a monster though not particularly likely. Personally I wouldn't let it stop me from getting one . I would just make sure that there are a few hiding spots for the dwarf just in case .


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

My female wild caught Rotkiel was the benevolent ruler of my tank. At various points I had her with bolivian rams - no problems, and with Jack Dempsey's and breeding Convicts - again no problems.

The only aggression she ever showed was to two male severums I introduced in hopes of getting a pair -they were both about the same size as her but she was definately the boss and she let them know it.

My advice would be to get the severum as small as possile - keep it well fed and grow it up with the bleeding hearts and it may not see them as food. This is just speculation on my part but it could make a difference.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, well it's been awhile so I figured I'd clue you guys in and let ya know whats goin' on with this tank of mine. Just yesterday I picked up a few cichlids. Ended up gettin' 6 Laetacara Curviceps, all around an inch and a half or so. I also grabbed a small Gold Severum, also around an inch and a half, more or less. Couple hours after I added those guys I ended up going to another LFS (had to pick up some substrate for my sons Toads..) and, of course, they happen to have Turqoise Severums! The ones I was looking for in the first place! So, I decided to pick one up. Also a little guy, 1.5 inches or so I'd say. So far everyone is playing nicely, although I have noticed that the two Severums seem to hang out with each other a lot. I do not plan on keeping both of them perminately, but I am having a hard time deciding which one to keep. Which brings me to my questions:

1. If you had to choose between a Gold Severum and a Turqoise Severum, which would you choose and why? Some what of an opinion based question, I know, but I'm just curious and hoping it'll help with my own decision making.

2. Ok this one seems a little weird but, is it me or do these little severums seem to swim with their nose up in the air, so to speak? I dunno if it's just the ones I've got or what, but it seems the severums, especially when near each other, seem to swim facing up, towards the waters surface. Just kinda thought that was a little odd.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

1) I would keep the turquoise sev for two reasons: odds are it will stay smaller, which is important in a 75 gallon and becuase they are much much prettier IMO.

2) That's fairly normal for all the sevs and chocolate cichlids I've had.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

1). I would keep the best looking fish (wait till they grow a bit). I've seen some stunning golds and some ugly turqs so I'd wait and see how they develop.
2). Can't say that mine did that unless she was eating from the surface.


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Alright, I'll let 'em grow up a bit before I make my choice.

Doesn't seem like they're swimming upwards so much anymore. Maybe it was just a weird acclimating thing? I dunno.

So I may have done something stupid today. I made an impulse purchase. Ended up picking up three german blue rams. I have no idea how well they will work with the other fish I've already got. Any ideas?


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

So, for aparently unknown reasons, I've lost one of the Curvicep cichlids. Surprising to me, as I was thinging that if anything a Blue Ram or a Bleeding Heart would be the first to go. However when I came home from work tonight, I could clearly see the remains of a Curviceps, slightly munched on by the other fish, stuck to my filter intake. Never a fun thing to come home to. All the other fish seem to be doing just fine however. I did a 20% water change just in case. Also added some new filter pads plus some peat pellets to one of the filters (the Emperor 400). The Syno's seem to be bully-ing the other fish in the tank when it comes to caves and hiding spots, so I think I'm going to either place them in a different tank or find new homes for them (which kinda sucks because I really liked 'em). Figure I'll probably end up stocking the tank with another BN pleco of some sort and/or get a couple cool South American cats in the tank with 'em. Don't know much about keeping all the various SA Cats, so any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I'm already considering DeadFishFloating's Leopard Frog Pleco!


----------

